# Can malnutrition cause curly fur in young?



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

So last summer (it's been a while) I had a few mice come out of my homozygous bandeds, that developed slower then the rest. As some of you may recall from forever ago, it seems like I have a problem with megacolon in my charlies. Well, as their fur came in, it was wavy/curly. Hoping that I'd gotten my hands on something unique, I kept them until it was very apparent they were failing to thrive, and it was time to cull them.

I'm curious because my does are getting older, and I'm breeding them for replacements. Does anyone have any thoughts about it, seen it somewhere else? I've thought about scrapping what I have left, but when I left off last summer, I had greatly improved the % of young that were growing at healthy rates.


----------



## BlankAndWhite (Mar 4, 2013)

It can cause dry, brittle hair, but I'm not sure about curly.. it's a possibility though.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Not that good at genetics but is it possible that your mice are carrying the fuzzy/texel gene at all.

before breeding attempt again increase the protein diet of the does for a month prior to pairings and also added vitamins/minerals to the drinking water at this time and continue throughout til weaning.

The vitamin supplement I use is available from most pharmacists/chemists (Abidec) intended for children and given at the rate of 1ml vitamins to 150ml water. This will ensure that the doe has sufficient vitamins and minerals to produce healthy young and not suffer so much in giving all she has to growing pups.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

mice that have had a setback in the nest due to illness or orphaning frequently have curly astrex type fur.They have normal whiskers unlike astrex/fuzzy and providing they survive the setback the adult coat grows in normally.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

